# Bird Room Setup



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I had promised pictures a long time ago once I got the room set up. Its mostly done, just missing a few shelves for nest boxes which will go up in the next month or so. Hubby put the first shelf up for me so once they get used to it, I can put Hershey's nest box up there. Its three feet off the ground so that I can still look in the box and check on the babies. Snowball and Fuzzy didn't seem to mind it so that's a start. The room was kinda messy, I vacuum once a week, so they forage seeds and pellets off the ground during the week. They also manage to poop on the curtain lol. And I finally got a full spectrum light in there...I found a tall lamp that had a reading light attached and I put the FSL bulb in the reading lamp portion and pointed it at the cage. Should do nicely I think. And now the pictures...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all that space... just theirs!! mine have to share lol bet they enjoy it


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

that is really cool roxy, i love that sign.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They fly around all the time, I think Fuzzy flies just to show he can lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

can I ask where you got that sign? I have one on my door that says Beware of Attack Gecko but a cockatiel one would be cool too! They must enjoy all the room, I wish I had a room I could give Aero....too bad my sisters staying here for college next year I coulda stole her room


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont know what havoc mine would create in a room like that!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Poop everywhere is the biggest thing lol...I scrub the windowsill once a week. When I'm really motivated I scrub the wall behind the cage lol. Sarah a friend bought it for me as a house warming gift when I left San Diego but I did find a site that carries the sign, plus its being sold on ebay as well. Its the perfect sign for the room!

http://uniquepetsigns.com/id1.html


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree that the sign just makes that room and I might order one also once I get some money saved. I love your room setup though, it looks like your birds have quite a wonderful life


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I do try lol...the next project once all the shelves are up (I had to scrape the plastic coating off each shelf with a razor blade before putting them up because I didn't want the birds to chew it off and swallow it and get impacted so it takes about a week to get it all off) is to make them two play gyms. I've been letting the branches dry out for the last month, then I'm going to take all the bark off and attach them to the boards I bought, that should add some color to the room don't you think?


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah yeah, scraping that plastic coating off of anything takes such a long time to do but we have to do it. If you didn't, the birds would probably zone in on it right away and be there in no time to start their chewing  I definitely think the play gyms would look awesome in there too (which is another thing I need to get started on also). What kind of branches are you using for the gyms and how did you dry them? I talked about this with some people at the bird fair I went to but I can't remember very well all the different wood they mentioned. Is it true that you can use any wood that is white in the center???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about that but I used pine branches off the pine trees we have here. I've had them sitting out on my back porch for a month, I actually forgot they were there then when I checked on them they hadn't dried yet. There should be a list on here somewhere about safe wood and such, that should help. I also use the pine cones off the trees for them to chew on.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well that is good to know since we have some pine trees in our yard and we go on vacation to WI and there are plenty of pine trees there too. I like the idea of the pine cones as well so maybe I will nab a few of those next time I see any that are reachable. Thanks for all the information though, I really appreciate it


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I was told since pine is sappy, it can cause the feathers to stick together. Eucalyptus, willow, and pyrocantha are all good for birds. they can even eat the berries off the pyrocantha (I also have a recipe for jelly made from the berries bleck! )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's why the branches are drying out and I cooked the pine cones before giving them to the birds get rid of that yucky stuff lol. But its good to know about those trees, I've been looking for some willow out here!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I put lilac branches in Aeros cage.... Since it's winter I can't tell which trees are which yet so I used the lilac from my backyard.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky there are willows growing in the river bed, so all I have to do is drive down there and cut a few branches. Although there is water in the river right now with quite a current, so I may wait until closer to summer. (willow can also be used to help speed along rooting cuttings, just plop a small branch in the water with your rooting cuttings)


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Roxy, I am so glad Billy wasn't on my shoulder when I looked at your pictures! I really want a bird room now and so would he if he saw it. Not for himself, he would stay with us, but for the flock of pesky budgies he has been lumbered with


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good and they get to watch the kids outside in the play area lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's plenty of riverbeds around here I just have to go hunting for some willow! Pesky budgies huh Sar? That's cute! Yes Lindsey they call out to the kids and the seagulls, I'm pretty sure the seagulls scare them all the time and they manage to poop on the window which makes no sense to me lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha bless


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I think some birds can project their poop in different directions.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea i had one in my cup


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow I did not know that...uh Lindsey I feel bad for you that had to be pretty gross! I think they do it on purpose to rile my birds up lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Lucky birds  The light you have needs to go above them and point down. It is bad for their eyes to have it pointing in their faces. Here is a link that has some info about full spectrum lights  http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Wow I did not know that...uh Lindsey I feel bad for you that had to be pretty gross! I think they do it on purpose to rile my birds up lol.


I've noticed that the vent is different for each bird when I ask them to "bomb away" onto a napkin. We usually hit right on, but sometimes I feel like they get angry and poop on us or each other to show it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

*I've noticed that the vent is different for each bird when I ask them to "bomb away" onto a napkin. We usually hit right on, but sometimes I feel like they get angry and poop on us or each other to show it.*

Birds can poop on people on purpose. My linnie Storm does it to my Mom sometimes  but she is usually very careful not to get any poop on me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Spike that's the site I got the bulb from. I can adjust it, no biggie.


----------

